# Thin but deep scratch



## sunnydude959 (Jan 3, 2014)

Hello all,

I have a couple of thin but deep scratches on my car:



(Please ignore the dull vertical line, that's a reflection of the stand that my lamp is mounted to!)

The marks were there when I bought the car, and I know its small but its annoying because you can clearly see it standing more than a couple of meters away when the sun is out. I have tried everything to polish it out the longer one (at the top) - even wet sanding it with 2000, then 2500, then going up in polish grades to bring it back to gloss, and it just won't go. I then tried to see if I could use some touch up paint, but its too thick to go into the scratch, even when using a small ****tail stick to apply it - it just forms a blobby line across the top of the scratch (so I removed the touch up paint). The was photo taken is after I've tried everything to no avail.

Other than going down the line of a smart repair, can anyone suggest a DIY fix for this?

Thanks!


----------



## Barbel330 (May 3, 2016)

If you wet the scratch with water or panel wipe, does the scratch visually disappear? If it does, drop a tiny bit of clear coat along the scratch, let it dry then carefully block that flat with 2000 wet and polish it back up. Be careful you don’t burn through as you’ve already flat and polished it.

If it doesn’t disappear when wet, it’s through the clear coat so a proper paint repair is the only way to get it looking satisfactory.


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

Can't see any photo, but I would try the above suggestion of clear coat, I've used various methods including wiping it on with a lint free rag..

I then use my festool denibber to cut it back to the corract level (rather than wet sanding it back), then when I'm happy it's level with the other paint, I then wetsand/polish the whole section up.

:thumb:


----------



## sunnydude959 (Jan 3, 2014)

The scratch does disappear with water but the impression of the scratch doesn't (its like its almost a dent when looking at the reflected image across the scratch). I think if I put some clearcoat and then wetsand it to level with the rest of the paint, hopefully that should sort it. Thanks for the advice!


----------



## bighead (Jan 27, 2011)

i would touch it up with paint then wet sand down and then apply a touch up clear coat on top( let is cure then wet sand the clear coat to blend then polish ) and you should not see the repairs as it is blended in .


----------

